# my hair & sleep



## animatedBookworm (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone else have a hedgehog that loves their hair?
Gidget is still fairly new to my life and still a baby, dropping her quills left and right. But she has taken to either climbing into my hoodie or climbing into my hair. She also gets annoyed when i put my hair up and does her best to pull it back out.
The minute she gets into my hoodie or my hair she goes right back to sleep. :roll: 

normal behavior? Does she really like me? or do i just have a very sleepy hedgehog who just likes warm places?


----------



## Katty (Jan 17, 2009)

my baby loves my hair too. 
loves it so much, he feels comfortable to poop in it sometimes :roll: 
i think its cute!



edit:
I don't think the POOP in my hair is cute. just the way he plays in it :lol:


----------



## animatedBookworm (Feb 11, 2009)

well i really hope she doesn't go that far, last thing i need is poop in the hair.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

I found tonight that my little guy likes to snuggle up against/behind my neck and curl in my hair. Here is a picture.


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

Truffles used to go nuts in my hair and anoint all over it. Since she never anoints normally, I always let her do it. ... Sludgy.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Quentin loves to do that. He ALWAYS manages to poop on my neck/in my hair when he does, though. I think he plans it! He's a tugger. He sinks those teeth in and pulls! I always have to hit the shower when he's done. :lol:


----------



## happy.pancakes (Jan 4, 2009)

Tucker used to love to cuddle in my hair...
...he only pooped in it once though.
It was very inconvienant b/c I had someone ON THEIR WAY to pick me up for the movies.
 UGH!
lol
Anyways...
Yeah, it was always cute when he cuddled in my hair :]


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Jade doesn't seem to care much for mine, except when she annointed off it once.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hair chewing and pooping seems quite typical. :lol: Inky likes to annoint with my hair.


----------

